
The first Swift conference worldwide (Feb 6th, Paris) - sylvinus
http://www.dotswift.io
======
sremani
For a formative language, it would be wise for Apple to send a representative
and for dotSwift to get Apple officially represented. I am sure the organizers
understand this, but this would also mean a cultural departure for Apple.

~~~
gress
'Wise' seems a bit over the top. Generous and positive spirited might be a
better way to characterize it.

I am curious what such a representative could offer that would not be better
in a produced video distributed by Apple?

~~~
simonw
They could have two-way conversations with developers who are using and
learning Swift.

~~~
josephlord
They are active, communicative and responsive on the dev forums.

------
thebiglebrewski
Shoot me an e-mail about having one of our instructors speak if you'd like, we
launched the first in person Swift class ever in early July! zach (at) nycda
(dot) com

------
D4AHNGM
This looks interesting. How long are the super early-bird tickets open for?

~~~
sylvinus
Until they sell out, we have a fixed number of tickets in each price category

~~~
D4AHNGM
Darn. I'll keep my fingers crossed they don't sell out until I get a little
more cash on hand and can buy one then! :)

------
Chmouel
I can do a talk about OpenStack Swift if they need speakers ;)

------
EmilandDC
When the speakers will be announced?

~~~
sylvinus
We should have the first announced in the next few weeks!

------
dimillian
Can't wait!!!!!!!!

